

PHP Fog’s Add-On Platform: MongoLab and NewRelic - jvoorhis
http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/12/07/php-fogs-new-add-on-platform-mongodb-and-newrelic-support/

======
timrosenblatt
Anyone know what the experience is like moving from the free tier to the
premium one? Do they redeploy the app and then do a seamless DNS switchover,
or is there down time, etc?

~~~
jvoorhis
Our automated migration process is roughly like this:

* back up your code and data on shared infrastructure

* deploy app on a new dedicated app server

* copy uploaded data into place from the backup

* point our load balancers at your new server

* decommission the app on shared infrastructure

Routing is managed via the load balancer, so there is no need to update your
DNS. We avoid downtime by pointing the load balancer at your new deployment
before decommissioning your deployment on the free tier.

